

The Wizardry of Id: a profile of John Carmack's programming (David Kushner) - shadytrees
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/print/1643

======
koepked
Just wanted to say a huge thanks for posting this. As I kid I looked up to
these guys for making badass games, without a lot of thought into what that
actually entailed at the time. I haven't though much about Id since then, but
now I can look up to those guys again for their innovation, and their ability
to leverage the shit out of what was available to them. Awesome post!

------
wallflower
"Initializing Doom Operating System"

Good memories. Bonding with my college roommate who with I had nothing in
common with, other than a crazy interest in computers.

------
swivelmaster
Read Masters of Doom. One of my favorite books.
[http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Cultu...](http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Culture/dp/0375505245)

------
ecaron
Nothing speaks better of Carmack's genius than his magic number:
<http://www.codemaestro.com/reviews/9>

~~~
llopis
John is a genius. No doubt about it. But he didn't come up with it, he just
recognized it as a useful optimization:
<http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/>

------
skwiddor
Bell Labs, that darn name gets everywhere, I wonder what happened to that
place?

~~~
skwiddor
The beams have crossed since

<http://rmitz.org/carmack.on.operating.systems.html>

<http://ninetimes.cat-v.org/news/2009/03/04/0-9doom/>

